# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## CJB85 (7/8/19)

Okay, so my vape gear has grown immensely and very quickly (so much so that I had to sell three atties in the last two weeks).

I am getting tired of the toothbrush, earbud, paper towel regime every time I clean them, so I would like to know if it is worth it to get an ultrasonic? Does it make the process easier, faster and cleaner? Does it eliminate the need for any soap (thinking about the life of my o-rings here)?

If it is something worth investing in, can you guys suggest an effective one that does not cost as much as a house and is big enough to do two, or three atties at a time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/8/19)

Been thinking of getting one myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (7/8/19)

US cleaner definitely worth it - cleaner, more thorough cleaning, no soap needed unless something is really dirty.
Please remember, though, to re-lube o-rings as all oils & lubricants are cleaned off. Not able to suggest any particular US cleaner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (7/8/19)

@Raindance , are you still happy with the one you bought way back on the thread you started?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/8/19)

Hi @CJB85 I bought the same one as @Raindance and am still happy. I usually only use the ultrasonic every third round or so of cleaning, the other times I soak them in a bowl of water with a dash of miltons.
https://www.takealot.com/health/all...gestions&_si=81851387a1a548900a3751f968be9ee1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (7/8/19)

I bought one of these.



Seems they are not currently in stock.

It's very small and runs on a single AA battery. Seems to work well but I have nothing to compare it too. Only one I've ever used

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (7/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> @Raindance , are you still happy with the one you bought way back on the thread you started?


Yip, still goes like a dream. Use it regularly clean my RDA and sometimes even entire mech mods. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/19)

I'm using the same one as @GSM500 . Bought from the Vape Den. A bit noisy but cheap and works like a charm. I always add some soap though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so my vape gear has grown immensely and very quickly (so much so that I had to sell three atties in the last two weeks).
> 
> I am getting tired of the toothbrush, earbud, paper towel regime every time I clean them, so I would like to know if it is worth it to get an ultrasonic? Does it make the process easier, faster and cleaner? Does it eliminate the need for any soap (thinking about the life of my o-rings here)?
> 
> If it is something worth investing in, can you guys suggest an effective one that does not cost as much as a house and is big enough to do two, or three atties at a time?



@CJB85 I wouldn't be in too much of a rush to grab a USC... you have to be really careful of what you put in them... the heat also destroys the o-rings... and aluminum gets marked badly in the cleaner... also el cheap stuff that is coated or plated will also take strain.

I have had one for a long time and I do use it occasionally but then I remove all the o-rings and triple-check that I only put high-end stainless steel atties in it.

Normal hot water and a toothbrush does the trick for my Dvarw DL's and occasionally I will introduce sunlight dishwashing liquid and only once in a blue moon will I fill up the USC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/19)

To be fair... Red Pill is not a heavy juice and is simple to clean.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (7/8/19)

If you don’t take your atty’s apart and back together what is the point of cleaning. I drop all my atty parts into the wash basin with hot water. Hardly ever use soap and the tooth brush gives the coils a quick one two scrub.

Out the hot water onto a Towel, then use the air compressor to dry everything. Put it all back together with some
VG to lube all the required parts and all is good to go.

On average I clean between 4 and 8 atty’s at a time like this. Don’t get the need for a Ultrasonic Cleaner, nothing hot water, occasional dash of unscented liquid soap and a tooth brush can’t handle.

And the best part is the jigsaw puzzle I have in front of you when reassembling, so good for my OCD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/8/19)

GSM500 said:


> I bought one of these.
> 
> View attachment 174141
> 
> ...


I have the same one and super happy with it. @CJB85 you can check out my review on it if you want too 

Edit : Just saw now #hashtag will be stocking the coil master one. No idea at what cost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)

I have the same one as @Chanelr , and I use it every 2 to 4 cleans. It works for me and the tanks and especially drip tips come out super clean, I just add a bit of Milton to the water as well. 

I think that these models are not as powerful as some of the other UC’s on the market, maybe that can make a difference, and I have seen no damage on anything I’ve put in there, either paint wise or o-ring wise. Just have to do a good o-ring lube as it removes everything from the atty. 

I’m very happy with mine and the Rta’s and Rda’s just seem to vape nicer once I have done this. Coils also come out good and clean and fresh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

